# Can strawberries be grown year round?



## Judith (Jan 10, 2003)

In a greenhouse? Just curious if it has been done


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, not sure how to answer. I grow strawberries year round in a raised bed not in a greenhouse. I think you are asking can you have ripe berries year round in a greenhouse. My guess is if you keep plants refrigerated and keep planting through the year, yes but using the same plants to keep berries ripening all through the year, I don't think so. Im sure someone on the forum does know if they would be so kind to pass that info along. Eddie


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Are you going to hand pollinate? Or are pollinators active year-round where you are?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I know that a greenhouse a few miles from me has strawberries and they use carpenter bees but wether they have ripe strawberries year round I don't know. All I know is they always have earliest strawberries around. Next time Im headed that way I will stop and ask. Eddie


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i imagine you could if you choose an everbearing variety and keep the temps and lighting appropriate.


----------



## woodsy_gardener (May 27, 2007)

MELOC said:


> i imagine you could if you choose an everbearing variety and keep the temps and lighting appropriate.


Older everbearers like Ozark Beauty and Ogallala bear two crops, early summer and fall. Newer varieties like Tristar and Tribute are day neutral and will set fruit continuously. I grow and recommend day neutral Sarian F1 grown from seed, available from Pinetree. I'd give a link but they are offline. They are a great seed company; hope this is just temporary.


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.hos.ufl.edu/protectedag/Strawberry.htm


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I grew everbearing strawberries called Tribute and tristar. They make fruit from July until hard frost outdoors. The problem with strawberries is they need a cooling period in order to bear fruit. I should think it would work to keep the plants in a cooler and set them out at intervals to bear fruit.
Sounds like a fun project.
Linda


----------

